# Remembering Benjamin MacBunnington the First



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Dec 14, 2012)

Benjamin was nine weeks old, just nine weeks when he came into my care. He had fractures in three of his legs, his skull was fractured, he suffered horrifically powerful fits due to brain damage, he was also deaf. His prognosis, if he even lasted that long, was 2 - 3 days max.
Benjamin passed over to the Bridge a few weeks ago, he was over 2 1/2 years old. 
In his gloriously long lifetime(considering the initial prognosis) he learned sign language. I could thump the floor to attract his attention, then hand signal him what I wanted him to do. He learned, he understood. He also ignored* completely* when given the 'STOP!' and 'Move away' signals whilst ripping yet another strip of wall paper from my walls.
If an injured wild bird came in, and the injury was hard to pinpoint, I would gently place the bird on the floor in front of Benj. he would sniff it carefully and gently, then suddenly start licking on specific area on the birds body with enthusiasm. It was guaranteed that the injury was beneath the feathers at that exact point. He was a nurse, he had second sight, he always knew, he always told me. He was NEVER wrong, even if the injury was only visable by xray.
Maybe what was most precious was his total love, trust and friendship towards all humans, despite that he had been literally battered or kicked to death BEFORE he was nine weeks old. He left that in the past where it belonged, and gave out so much love and joy to all who met him.
This is my tribute 'until we meet again' video.
I hope it does him justice, although Im not sure anything can really do that.
*BENJAMINS CALLING, AND JOURNEY TO THE BRIDGE OF LIGHT AND LOVE*

http://youtu.be/I6m-FnbsZ-Q


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 14, 2012)

He ended up having a wonderful & useful life. Thanks for telling us about him.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 14, 2012)

RIP sweet Benjamin MacBunnington. You had a wonderful and beautiful life.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 14, 2012)

wow, that's amazing that he was able to figure out where birds were injured. what a powerful, wonderful bunny! I'm so glad you were able to show him that not all humans are horrible.


----------



## HEM (Dec 14, 2012)

So sorry for your loss
Benjamin MacBunnington was truly a special bunny
It's amazing how badly that he was treated when young and he ended up being so happy even with his injuries and handicap and was able to help you out with other animals
Rest in peace and Binky free Benjamin, such a good soul.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 22, 2012)

Rest in Peace little man and binky free.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 23, 2012)

I just love the videos you put together in memory of all these wonderful animals who´ve passed through your hands. Benjamin was such a special, magical bunny who proved that, even though he was mistreated by other humans, he decided to trust you with the rest of his life and what a wonderful life you gave him. How fantastic that he could tell you where they were injured and his relationship with Marge was just something else. Two beautiful bunnies who had each other and you and are now together where no one else can every harm them. RIP Benjamin you were a wonderful little boy.


----------

